# bycies daughter chocolate brown



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

*boycies puppy the only brown one*


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww baby!!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

How cute, so lovely.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sooooo sweet. A real chocolate bear 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh Marzy are you keeping one of Boycie's babies.. that would be so nice ...


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi jojo
no I'm not keeping one for now! still got 3 to go to good homes xx 
how's you ?
marzy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi .. long time no catch up Marzy .. Boycie is like my Oakley .. and now Boycie is a daddy  loving his choccy daughter she is beautiful xxx Are the puppies with you?

Can I add Boycie to MDL cockapoo coat catalogue .. he may be the only daddy in the catalogue


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

no the puppies are in cornwall with the mum ! 
we visit every week 
gonna miss them 

course u can put boycie in catalogue
if u pm your email I will forward some different pics 
what is mdl ?? 
what pics do u need 
marzy. xx


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

sorry just realised 
mdl
I m having a numpty day 
sorry 
will have a look at that 
marzy xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. MDL My Dogs Life, I am just getting a lazy  ... I hope you like it ..

Ok I have PM'ed you .. I would love to add Boycie to the blog and to catch up on all this puppy news xxx


----------



## cats_mother (Nov 17, 2011)

Thought you mighnt be interested to know i bought One of Boycie's Black Daughters. She is now Called Roxie. And setteling in to her new home realy well.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Cats Mother .. great news .. please post a pic .. we all love Boycie boy on here and would love to see more of his babies  

Welcome Roxie to the forum xxx


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi cats mother
welcome to the forum 
nice to know u are pleased with roxie.
I'm in Plymouth weekdays and polperro most weekends so when puppys all settled if u fancy meeting up that would be great! 
take care 
marzy xx


----------



## cats_mother (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Marzy thats a realy nice invatation. Roxie is a little darling and I couldnt be more delighted. I live in Calstock and have Roxie with me from Monday to Thursday, My daughter has her from Friday to Sunday. This fits our work shifts and meens their is always someone thair for Roxie.


----------



## cats_mother (Nov 17, 2011)

Have put a picture of Roxie in the gallery


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Roxie is very cute .. lovely coat


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

she is beautiful 
xx 
would be lovely to see her when ur ready 

so glad she's settled well with u and that u ve been in touch 

Ohh so nice 
meeting of boycie and his daughter! 
bless 
xx 
take care 
marzy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww the chocolate pup is gorgeous 
& so lovely that you've found a daughter!
Have all the pups found homes now? Or are you going to have to take one in  haha x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

not sure ! 
there was 2 left 
I will find out and keep u posted 

lol 
marzy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you 
What colours were there in the litter? & how many?
Laura x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

5 pups 
1 black curly boy 
4 girls 1 brown the rest black with white flashes on chest 
that boy is left and,also the girl with white chest 
is also available .
I'm gonna miss them xxxx 
glad I'm in contact with his daughter roxie tho 

marzy 
xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds lovely  How old are they now?
I bet you are! Surprised you haven't brought one home 
xx


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

10weeks old 

wanted all 5 but could u imagine that! 

lol
marzy xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Very sweet  Hope the other 2 find homes soon!
& yes it would be a nightmare haha, but very cute? 
xx


----------

